

Did you Not get accepted to YC Boston? - slvrspoon

are their individual developers or small teams that got turned down for a bid for YC?  If so, and you're weighing whether to continue on or not, please contact me.
======
JayNeely
Some constructive criticism:

1) You haven't provided any contact info. The e-mail address in your HN
profile isn't publicly visible; you need to type it somewhere in the bio field
if you want others to see it.

2) It's unclear what you mean in your title. YCombinator doesn't have a Boston
program anymore, and hasn't for almost a year now.

3) The above two things, plus poor capitalization & spelling, plus a lack of
any details or even intriguing hint of the purpose behind your message, makes
it seem really, really sketchy.

